# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Vermifuge à titre préventif et constat de vers

## Jessica Rabbit

Hello les gens

Ce matin j'ai décidé de donner un comprimé scanil à Guizmo à titre préventif, et oh surprise il y avait un vers dans son caca cet aprem  :: 

Du coup je suis un peu inquiète. Visiblement le vermifuge a fait effet, dois je considérer que c'est bon ou est ce que je dois encore lui en donner demain ? Sachant que le scanil est quand même à prise unique

A votre avis ?

Je compte quand même appeler le véto demain matin, mais j'aurai aimé votre avis !
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Peachcats

Moi j'en aurait redonner, soit le même soit une autre marque 2 à 4 semaines après pour être sûr qu'il n'y ai plus de vers. Parce que du coup là il en avait apparement et ils risquent de ne pas tous être tuer.

----------


## itchika

Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que le chien a toujours en lui des parasites. Ma prof de cyno disait "Quand on élève des chiens on élèves des ascaris" lol Le tout est de garder une pression parasitaire basse, en vermifugeant régulièrement car ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a rien dans les selles que le chien n'a pas de vers.

Personnellement je revermifugerai mais avec un autre vermifuge. Je ne connais pas scanil, mais s'il n'a pas un large spectre d'activité, il vaut mieux completer avec un vermifuge qui fera ce que le scanil ne fait pas.  ::

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

au vu de photos sur le web je dirais que j'ai vu un ascaris (encore vivant d'ailleurs)

mon dieu que c'est dégoûtant !!
il y a un risque pour nous humains ?
Ah lala ca m’énerve je m'attendais pas a ca !!

----------


## itchika

Il peut y avoir un risque s'il te lèche la bouche tous les jours mais bon ce sont surtout les enfants qui peuvent être touchés avec leur manie de manger tout ce qu'ils trouvent. 

Justement dernièrement sur un forum j'ai fait un sondage afin de savoir si les propriétaires de chiens se vermifugeaient aussi régulièrement, et il s'avère que peu se vermifugent. Mais si tu es inquiètes tu peux toujours te vermifuger. ; )

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

vous avez un nom de vermifuge humain qu'on peut se procurer sans ordonnance ?
je préfère pas prendre de risques!

La honte que je vais avoir de demander ca lol

----------


## Kybou!

Il n'y a que 2 variétés de vers qui se transmettent à l'homme (sous certaines conditions bien particulières) et l'ascaris n'en fait pas partie (sauf si tu manges les selles de ton chien  :: ) ! J'ai justement posé la question à ma véto il y a 3 semaines par tel ! Donc non, ne t'inquiète pas, tu ne risques rien ... En revanche, tu dois le revermifuger ds 21 jours exactement pour tuer les oeufs qui auront éclos ! L'idéal est d'utiliser un vermifuge à large spectre comme le Dro*tal !

----------


## Kybou!

Pour le vermifuge humain, le vermox mais clairement, je le répète, tu ne risques rien ... Sinon, vermifuge ton chien tous les 4 mois en moyenne (3 fois par an c'est bien, un peu plus si tu as plusieurs chiens) avec un vermifuge à large spectre type Milb*max ou Dro*tal ! N'utilise pas les pipettes anti-puces du genre Advoc*ate, ça ne protège le chien que contre une seule variété de vers donc laisse tomber ...

----------


## Antartica

alors, je serais toi, si indiqué que le vermifuge est à prise unique, je ne re-vermifugerai pas!
parce que, par définition, le vermifuge n'a pas de rémanence, il agit au moment où il est donné, mais si le chien mange une cochonnerie dans les 3 jours qui suivent, il se réinfestera tout pareil que si tu n'avais rien donné!

ce n'est justement pas préventif du tout le vermifuge: donc plus le chien a des chances d'avoir des parasites, + il faut vermifuger et changer de vermifuge (attention, certaines races/certains croisés sont allergiques à l'ivermectine contenu dans certains vermifuges) pour éviter une habituation des parasites et cibler au mieux!

donc, à moins d'avoir un vermifuge à prise successive, non, à mon sens, re-donner un cachet ne servira à rien! 

par contre, surveiller les selles régulièrement et les enlever au fur et à mesure est primordial pour vérifier justement que le chien a tout évacué et ne se réinfestera pas!

on conseille de vermifuger deux à quatre fois par an environ!

mes chiennes ont eu (beaucoup) des vers étant chiots mais je n'ai jamais surdosé rien du tout et ça a été nikel!

----------


## Kybou!

Si elle ne tue pas les oeufs qui auront éclos ds 3 semaines, ce sera une chaîne sans fin ... Un chien a des parasites en permanence mais il n'est pas infesté de vers non plus en permanence, faut pas confondre ! Fin bref, moi je t'ai juste filé ce que m'a toujours dit de faire la véto puisque j'ai été confrontée à ça il y a un peu plus de 3 semaines ! Elle m'a encore bien répété de redonner des comprimés après 21 jours (et pourtant c'est un vermifuge à la base à prise unique) ...

Si le vers présent ds les selles de ton chien était encore vivant, ce n'est pas lié à l'action du vermifuge ! Quand ce dernier agi, les vers que tu retrouves ds les selles sont morts (majoritairement ds les selles du lendemain qui suit la prise du comprimé donc)... Donc vermifuger à titre préventif, clairement non (quoi que c'est ce qu'on fait 3 fois par an finalement mais ne le fais pas davantage si tu ne vois pas de vers) ... En général, qd le chien vomit des vers ou lorsque tu en vois ds les selles, il est déjà infesté, ce qui était le cas de ton chien visiblement ! Même si tu n'avais rien donné, d'ici qqs jours voir une bonne semaine, tu aurais retrouvé des vers vivants ds ses selles donc tu as décelé le souci par hasard et légèrement en avance, tt simplement ...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bah y'a pas à avoir honte, c'est leur boulot, ils le savent que c'est une zoonose. Même si le risque est minime pour un adulte en bonne santé, vaut mieux te vermifuger si tu es pas tranquille. Je connais pas les marques pour humain par contre. 
Quant à ton loulou pour être vraiment tranquille tu peux lui mettre une pipette d'advocate dans 15 jours,, qui le protègera pendant un mois, comme ça tu es sure 'en voir ciblé un maximum (je ne sais pas si le scanil est larvicide).

@ kibou si si l'ascaris du chien se transmet à l'homme, mais il y a un risque chez l'enfant ou les immunodéprimés seulement. Et l'advocate vise les vers ronds (ascaris, trichures, ankylostomes en gros), donc si le souci c'est l'ascaris, c'est approprié.

----------


## Kybou!

L'advocate ne protège pas contre les Ascaris ...

----------


## MuzaRègne

4.2 Indications dutilisation spécifiant les espèces cibles
Pour les chiens atteints ou exposés au risque dinfestations parasitaires mixtes :
Prévention et traitement des infestations par les puces (Ctenocephalides felis), traitement des infestations par les poux broyeurs (Trichodectes canis), traitement de la gale des oreilles (Otodectes cynotis), de la gale sarcoptique (due à Sarcoptes scabiei var. canis), de la démodécie canine (due à Demodex canis), prévention de la Dirofilariose (larves L3 et L4 de Dirofilaria immitis) et de langiostrongylose (larve L4 et adultes immatures dAngiostrongylus vasorum), traitement de langiostrongylose (Angiostrongylus vasorum) et Crenosoma vulpis et traitement des infestations par les nématodes gastro-intestinaux (larves L4, adultes immatures et formes adultes de Toxocara canis, Ancylostoma caninum et Uncinaria stenocephala, et formes adultes de Toxascaris leonina et Trichuris vulpis).
(source)

Ascaris du chien = toxocara canis.

----------


## Poska

Quel âge a Guizmo maintenant? Pour les chiots jusque 6-7 mois on conseille de vermifuger tous les mois, ça a été fait?

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

Guizmo provient d'un sauvetage, il a été recueilli à l'âge de 7 mois et je doute au vu de ses conditions de vie (livré à lui même) qu'il ait été vermifugé étant chiot :s

----------


## Poska

Je le voyais plus jeune avec sa bouille de bébé...
Perso j'attendrais 3-4 semaines et je revermifugerais avec une autre marque à spectre plus large, au cas où.

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

Ce qui me paraissait curieux, c'est que depuis sa castration 0 prise de poids, de temps en temps des diarrhées (en fait uniquement lors des longues promenades de l'aprem donc j'ai cru que c'était du au stress car Guizmo est phobique des humains dehors et les promenades sont assez éprouvantes pour lui).
Il va avoir un an et il pèse 10/11kg ce qui est tout juste bon pour un corgi male. Par contre, pas si fourni en poils que ca. Par exemple, il y a une femelle corgi dans le quartier, elle est bien plus poilue que le mien qui est un mâle, donc censé être un peu plus fourni... 
Je me suis demandée si son âge (surement estimé via les dents) était exact... s'il était pas légèrement plus jeune. Après je ne sais pas exactement à quel âge il aura vraiment fini sa croissance...
Moi il m'a l'air globalement bien mais avec cette histoire de vers... Jeudi dernier on a fait une balade avec un comportementaliste que je consulte pour son problème de phobie. Il nous a fait une diarrhée légèrement sanglante mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre aux selles suivantes... 
Pas l'air du tout malade le loulou donc je me suis pas inquiétée, j'ai juste pensé à le re vermifuger.La dernière fois je l'avais fait lors du vaccin de rappel en octobre.

----------


## jenny02

En même temps pour un chien castré c'est pas obligatoire la prise de poids tant que la nourriture est donné en dose appropriée, et que le chien bouge assez il ne prendra pas de poids...

Pour les vers tu peux demander à ton véto un vermifuge a large spectre et voir directement avec lui quand le retraité...

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

Bon

pas trop d’inquiétude a avoir. J'ai eu une gentille ASV au bout du fil qui est allée directement poser la question au véto !

Par sécurité je dois attendre la fin de la semaine et venir au cabinet chercher un vermifuge a spectre large

----------

